# Mortgages?



## Streaky (Feb 23, 2010)

We're still investigating about moving out the paphos area and wondered what peoples exeriences are with getting a new mortgage over there and what is the best way to go about it as we have a mortgage in the UK at present?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum.

If you intend to buy a resale property you need to make sure it has title deeds as the banks are very reluctant to give mortgages on resales without title deeds at the moment.
Some developers will stand as guarantor for mortgages on resales which they built that have not yet got title deeds but many developers will not.


----------



## Streaky (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Veronica, just need to source a quantity surveyor job now and get final bits in place (I'm sure I'll have may more questions to post!!)


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Mortgages are taking around 4 months or more to get okayed and you will have to put quite a large deposit


----------

